
Nero vs MPEG-LA - mbrubeck
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/roc/archives/2010/05/nero_vs_mpegla.html
======
tzs
I think the patent count is a bit inflated due to many of the patents being
the same thing patented in different countries.

I also don't get what's bad about the pool having a large number of patents.
If you want to use H.264, don't you want all the relevant patents in the pool,
so you can buy just one license to cover them all?

~~~
mbrubeck
If the patents aren't essential - that is, you don't actually need them to
implement the standard - then requiring companies to license them is just a
way of transferring more money from licensees to certain patent holders. And
it increases the chance that the pool will be able to block or intimidate any
competing standards.

